# recommendations



## bbrausee (Nov 13, 2021)

Hey I have a 14 foot v bottom aluminum boat that i am planning on putting a small deck in with seats. I want a fish finder but I am a little behind the times and don't know what direction to go with it. I played with some at a display but still didn't make any real decisions. I guess what i want to know is what kind of features are important and is there anything to stay away from? Thanks!


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

i would say a garmin , in 14 ftr i assume small lakes ? get as large a screen as you can afford, look for sales , chirp will give a better return, dv or down view looks straight down like a sheet of paper not coned. side view looks sideways on 1 or both sides. some are chart plotters with maps and some are basic sounders to see bott and fish and drop pins...money says how many bells and whistles lol but a garmin will work great ... ps.. please dont run your new fish finder with fish symbols on , learn to read the arches.....


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Ben I have a couple different models of Lowrance on my lil puddle jumper you can come check out. I don’t care for hummingbird for my type of fishing but the Garmins are also nice.


----------



## bbrausee (Nov 13, 2021)

bustedrod said:


> i would say a garmin , in 14 ftr i assume small lakes ? get as large a screen as you can afford, look for sales , chirp will give a better return, dv or down view looks straight down like a sheet of paper not coned. side view looks sideways on 1 or both sides. some are chart plotters with maps and some are basic sounders to see bott and fish and drop pins...money says how many bells and whistles lol but a garmin will work great ... ps.. please dont run your new fish finder with fish symbols on , learn to read the arches.....


Thanks for the advice. Ive been doing a little reading. And yeah small lakes is the plan. I've looked at lowrance but had been leaning towards a Garmin when I tried them out


----------



## bbrausee (Nov 13, 2021)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Ben I have a couple different models of Lowrance on my lil puddle jumper you can come check out. I don’t care for hummingbird for my type of fishing but the Garmins are also nice.


Depends on where you're located. Ive tried some store models but it might be helpful. Thank you!


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

bbrausee said:


> Depends on where you're located. Ive tried some store models but it might be helpful. Thank you!


Pm sent


----------

